# Powermatic 2014 wood lathe issues



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

What was the response from Powermatic?


----------



## kunkprime (Oct 15, 2021)

Absolute silence, zip, zilch, nada

This is not the Powermatic that I remember !

kunk


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

It sounds as it is a lathe from about USD 300-500, but I saw it isn't, on the contrary it is quite expensive. Sometimes I thought it was a shame we can't buy Powermatic here, but this story changed my mind. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kunkprime (Oct 15, 2021)

Don't give up on Powermatic. This $2K USD lathe could be a great Mid-Pro level lathe with a few small improvements and tighter QA. In fact, the price is very fair if the lathe had delivered on the promise. The problems that I encountered with my 2014 could just be a flyer in the data. I've owned and used two PM 3520's for many years. They were solid and reliable wood lathes and a joy to use. I wish I had not sold them. I could sure use one right now.

Best Regards,

Larry Kunkler (Kunk)
Mechanical Engineer (retired)
Owner: Bridge City Woodworks

Beaverton, Oregon, USA, 97008


----------



## kunkprime (Oct 15, 2021)

Still absolute silence from Powermatic. If they think if they just ignore customers with issues with powermatic tools we'll all just go away…Well not this little black duck. I will not go away. I will not give up. I will not be bullied corporate giant. I've contacted a lawyer. Loose the hounds of war.

Sorry to be so negative that's not usually my way. But, I'm really ticked off at the lack of even an e mail or call from PM. We all need to ban together and boycot any company who ignores customer concerns especially when when they involve safety. Powermatic has been aware of some of these problems for years. This is exactly how large companies end up in class action law suits…kunk


----------



## ljislink (Aug 22, 2021)

Just curious did you pay with credit card ? If so just file a claim & be done with it I've had do it few times & always got back my money.


----------



## kunkprime (Oct 15, 2021)

This may explain what has happened to Powermatic quality and customer service

"JPW Industries, Inc.

LA VERGNE, Tenn. - JPW Industries, Inc., the manufacturer of Jet and Powermatic tools, will be acquired by funds managed by Gamut Capital Management of New York. JPW, headquartered in La Vergne, TN, is owned by Tenex Capital Management."Gamut Capital Management is a private equity firm with $1 billion of committed capital for investment. It focuses on making investments in middle-market companies, enabling them to operate as stand-alone, independent businesses. 
Romano stated: "Our management team spent a great deal of time evaluating potential acquirers, and we are confident that we have an outstanding partner in Gamut. The Gamut founders have a great track record, as well as vast experience with industrial companies like JPW. Most important, they have the willingness and capability to provide the resources to help us achieve our ambitious goals."

Looks like another fine old American company has fallen to big money interests.

Very sad


----------



## kunkprime (Oct 15, 2021)

It is now 23-Mar-22 and several more calls to Powermatic "customer service" regarding the Q/A problems with my PM2014 wood lathe. I have had absolutely no response of any kind after the first two "service tags" were issued. Dead silence from Powermatic. PM is going to be a small company if they keep this up.

Good news! I will be starting up a You tube channel very soon to highlight my shop, work methods, and work product.

As part of the first series of videos, I will be talking about the kinds of work we will be doing, the shop layout, and tool complement with detailed reviews of each tool.

I really hate to give negative reviews unless there is an egregious breach of faith by a vendor in product design, quality, or service. I regret that, at this point, I won't be able to give Powermatic a positive review…I really hate that. I used to think that Powermatic was the "Gold standard"...That has changed.


----------

